# iPhone questions



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have a smartphone now  - but I'm going to get an iPhone - do I have to get it thru my wireless on Verizon or can I get it thru an apple store?  Any benefit of one over the other? Did you all get the $10 a month insurance thru Verizon or a square trade warranty?    On version site I would have to use hubby's credit card since it has to be the same name as the account I would prefer to use my card to buy the phone which is why I'm thinking of the apple store.  But I can get it for $149 on Verizon and its the $199 on the apple site ....  Decisions decisions. Help me please!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

You can buy from the Apple store.  That's what I did earlier this month.  I had an iPhone 3GS but was eligible for an upgrade, so I decided to get the 4S.  I already knew that the AT&T stores near me almost never have white iPhone 4S's of any size (they have to order for you), so I went straight to the Apple store where I knew they would have the stock.  The only difficulty I encountered was that I was not listed on our cellular plan (it was under my husband's name only), and the Apple store will not let you buy a phone unless your name is on the cellular plan.  While I was in the Apple store, my husband called AT&T and had me added as a "verified purchaser" so that I was able to continue with my purchase.  I was able to get the cheaper pricing ($199--I went with 16GB) from the Apple store just as I would have through the AT&T store.  Honestly, if you can get it for $50 cheaper through the Verizon store though, I would go that route.  

I went ahead and purchased the Apple Care plan for my new iPhone because it includes coverage for up to two instances of accidental damage.  I don't recall Apple Care having this feature when I purchased it with my 3GS a couple of years ago--maybe it's new?  

Anyway, hope this helps.  Have fun!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you sure the $149 price isn't for the iPhone 4 instead of the iPhone 4S?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Are you sure the $149 price isn't for the iPhone 4 instead of the iPhone 4S?


Yep the iPhone 4 is $99 .

These are 2 yr renewal things btw and the iPhone 4s starts out at $199 then by the end it shows $149

So any other people want to weigh in on warranties that is all I'm trying to figure out now...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, the 4s is $149.99 with new two year contract and new every two discount through Verizon.  I took advantage of that deal when I got my phone in October.

No real difference in where you buy the phone.  Same warranty, can use Apple genius bar support regardless of where you buy etc.  I never get extend warranties on anything personally.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So I'm leaning away from the Verizon $11 a month $169 deductible thing - AppleCare + covers 2 drops/damage and regular AppleCare stuff as I  understand it  -- do I get that thru the Apple store after I get the phone thru Verizon?  I've never lost a phone and the Verizon plan seems pretty steep to me... 

Square Trade does drops and accidents plus even full immersion ... So there is the option of doing that and on the anniversary of the iPhone purchase (or just before it) opt into just AppleCare for the additional year for regular stuff  (cause it's covered for the first year right?) ...  I'm thinking this may be the way I go.. 

I'm going for the ottorbox reflex case too so that should help protect it ...


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

You should be able to buy AppleCare from the Verizon store.  I was able to buy it from the AT&T store when I bought my 3GS.

Sounds like you have already decided on a case, but I just wanted to give the Apple bumper a shout out.  I like that it doesn't add any weight to the phone and it provides just enough protection while maintaining a minimalist look, which I like (the white bumper on the white iPhone looks nice).  I've dropped my phone a couple of times (once onto carpet, once onto my hardwood floor) and neither the bumper nor the phone were damaged in any way.


----------

